# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si te fitoj akses ne rrjetin e shkolles

## the-scorpion

Po e them shkurt.
Une jam student ne italy dhe zakonisht perdor komjuterat e universiteti, por kam nje problem te vogel. Ata kane bllokuar te gjitha opsionet e windowsit dhe gjithashtu nuk mund te kopjosh asgje tek hard disc kryesor qe eshte c:\ Ne si student na kane lene nje particion disku 20mb nga nje server tjeter. 
Si mund te ndryshoj keto opsione qe te mund te instaloj program tek hard disc c:\  E di qe eshe pak si e veshtire por me te pyetur gjen stambollin i thone..... neqoftese ndonjeri ka iden le te pergjigjet.
Nqs nuk e kuptoni me thoni ta shpjegoj prape
Faleminderit

----------


## Nickmaster

scorpion vllai ajo behet me ane te regjistrit n.q.s. mund te besh ndryshime, por zakonisht ata i bllokojne hyrjet ne Regjister.

----------


## sircam

Hi!!!!!
Cfare operating system (win2000pro,windows9x-Me..) perdorin ne kompjuterat e shkolles???

----------


## the-scorpion

Perndorim windows nt 2000, 
Nqs te duhet informacion tjeter me thauj, se nuk shtyhet keshtu, nuk futem dot as ne chat, nuk instaloj dot as messanger as mirc etj etj

----------


## MIri_CH

O lal harroje ate pune sepse eshte detyra e Administratorit te  Networkut ajo dhe ai ka te drejte dhe askush tjeter te ndryshoje madhesine e harddiskut etj tej.
Po te futesh lokal ne ate PC nese nuk eshte e mbrojtur me password mund te ndryshosh dicka perndryshe harroje lal.
i am so sorry 
l

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

the-scorpion 
  une jam student ne usa edhe ketu eshte e njejta gje dhe une po te them qe ajo eshte nje gje e pa aritshme per ty neqoftese je login si user ose si root ne PC...po une mund te te them nje gje ti mund te instalosh programe qe nuk prekin sistemine kompjuterit ose mund te provosh te maresh nje mIRC te zipuar e ta shkarkosh ne nje adrese te C: nuk e kam idene se si mund ta kene ndertuar sistemin NET ata tek ju midis kompjuterave po mua kjo gje ketu me ka dhene sukses 
good luck

----------


## the-scorpion

Megjithate faleminderit, do mundohem te bej dicka vete se keshtu nuk i dilet pa u futur njecike ne chat.
Cuna kur instaloj nje script mirc ne my hard disc 20mb, e hap dhe nuk mund te lidhet me asnje server. Nuk e di pse? Apo mos ka te beje qe ne perdorim proxy server dhe ndoshta ata kane bllokuar qe te mos egzekutohet asnje script mirc.
Jam munduar te fut edhe emrin e proxy edhe porten por e pamundur!!!!

----------


## Leonard

The truth is, if the sysadmin has put the appropriate permissions on the Client and Server computers, ti si user nuk mund te besh asgje per ta nderruar ate. First, ti nuk mund te shkosh ne Windows registry po nuk pate elevated privileges, which usually are either a member of the Power Users group or the Administrators group. Soon as you try regedit32 you'll get an "access denied" error. Also, if you are not allowed to install ActiveX controls, or any IRCs then too bad. you will not be able to. I am a systems administrator. My users can only do what I allow them to. E vetmja menyre? po e njofte Adminin, e te beje favor per chat only. Cheers.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

the-scorpion!
ne radhe te pare me ler te te sqaroj dicka mbase e lexon mbase jo kete qe po shkruaj ... po te sqaroj dicka se si ne ne universitet i konfigurojme gjerat ( pasi punoj per sistemin kompjuterik ) ... ne radeh te pare disa nga kokat e kompjuterave qe kei ju ndertojne nje skeme programesh edhe e vedosin kete skemi si default edhe cdo pc te jep vetem kete skeme me programe te caktuara...vendosim nje net login server system nuk e di po ne perdorim NOVEL network client edh ete ben te mundur login ne kompjuter nepermjet nje H: diver ne serverin e shkolles ku ti mund te mbash dokumenta ose file qe te duhen per studimet edhe nuk eshte hard disk po eshte vetem nje particjon i serverit qe te eshte caktuar ty si nxenes per perdorim besoj se nuk mund ta kene blokuar Windows explorer ose My computer si program ...arsyeja pse nuk te punon Mirc-i ne kete drajver eshte se drajveri eshte formatuar edhe konfiguruar ne menyre te tille qe mos perdore sistemin e fajleve te windows sepse mirc kur ben login ne server kerkon disa fajle te konfiguruara ne sistemin e windows edhe qe aty ti nuk mund te besh asgje...tani per ty ka disa mundesi...e para ate mund te run windowsin pra skemen e ndertuar nga nje server tjeter qe eshte tipike per LINUX (shumica e LINUX kompjuter run ne kete menyre nga nje server edhe te gjitha pc jane ROOT ne server pasi Windows eshte multiuser sistem ) nese kjo gje eshte e vertete e vetmaj menyre per ty eshte te gjegj vendin ku ata bejen run windows edhe te besh modifikimet ne MIRC.EXE gje qe eshte teper delikate e dyta WINDOWS run ne kompjuter : windowsi e ka drejtorine baze bne kompjuter pra filesystem eshte ndertuar ne Hard diskun e kompjuterit per kete te duhet te gjesh shkronjen qe ata perdorin per filesystem driver si pershembull C:\ drejtoria renje edhe mer nje mirc te parainstaluar edhe te zipuar edhe beje extract ne drejtorine c:\mirc
nese drejtoria eshte c: ... sepse ti ne kete menyre nuk kerkon perdorimin e asnje file te sistemit edhe nuk ke nevoje per Admin akses edhe per te run perdor komanden start/run edhe aty shkruaj
c:\mirc\mirc.exe
edhe klik ne Run ose mund te hysh ne kete drejtori edhe te ekzekutosh programin 
e treta : drajveri i windowsit eshte i mbrojtur me Admin Security atehere e vetmja zgjidhe eshte java aplet nepermjet faqeve te internetit 
besoj se te shpjegova dicka nese ke nevoje per me shume sqarime edhe ne ane teknike atehere me dergo email tek webmaster@pogradeci.tk
good luck and take care 
Ardi

----------


## Orso

Scorpion nuk mund te besh asgje vlla.Une jam nje bashkevuajtes si puna jote,sepse nuk te lene asgje te vogel,e vetmja menyre eshte te konfigurosh pc me proxy,por qe dhe ajo ka limited acc.



Peace

----------


## Nickmaster

Per te patur access te thjeshte ne driver C:\ ka nje menyre te thjeshte por nuk ekziston gjithmone. Kur shtyp Start > All Programs  mund te jene disa programe apo files qe nuk kane ikone (pra eshte nje si dritare e zeze ose e bardhe) per arsye te mungeses se files ne drive. Kliko mbi nje nga ato dhe do te dale nje dritare e vogel qe thote Searching for the file on your computer: Ti ke opsionin BROWSE. kur shtyp Browse, do te kalosh menjehere tek Drive C:\ edhe n.q.s. nuk je administrator. Tek C:\ nuk ben ndonje ndryshim te madh as te instalosh por Mund te KOPJOSH files ne nje direktori tjeter apo ne Floppy (zakonisht).

----------


## Nickmaster

kurse per te hapur Regjistrin duhet te kalosh ne shume kerkime te menuse HELP. Provo cdo mundesi qe mund te te japi leje per te hyre ne te. Ne kete menyre une kam, personalisht, kam munduar te shtoj programe te vogla.

----------


## Akulli

C'fare menyre perdor per t'u lidhur me particionin tend personal?
Si identifikohesh?
Nuk e di a me kupton, por dua te di sesi ti si person kur do nga nje komputer te lidhesh me particionin tend, fuhet te ndjekesh nji rruge te cilen e ka caktuar admini.
Me dhenien e ketij informacioni mund te te ndihmoj te besh veprime ne C: ose mund te besh run programe direkt nga particioni tend. Megjithse ka mundesi te kete mbyllur run e file me mbaresa tipi *.exe, *.bat etj etj.
Me jep dhe pak info mbi menyren sesi lidheni me internet.
C'fare IP adrese ke? Ti perdor gjithnje te njejtin komputer apo te ndryshem? Kane shume persona access tek e njejta machine ku ti do te instalosh mirc?
Huh, shume pyetje por pa pas keto nuk mund te ndihmoj dot.

Asgje nuk eshte  e pamundur...
Nuk e kam dhe aq shume idene e menyres se bllokimit te C: drive pasi une ne rrjetin qe administorj perdor Novell Netware keshtu qe ato qe dua te bllokoj i bllokoj ne server dhe ne local C, nuk bej gje,.

Cheers,
Oni

----------


## Orso

Akulli meqe dhe une jam bashkevuajtes po te jap ca info.
Kur ti don te lidhesh me nai IRC server ose msn ajo te thote Unable to Connect to the IRC server,ose kur don te istalosh nai setup.exe te thote nuk ke admin acc.
Ka aula qe identifikohesh me nr Matricole dhe passwd dhe ka aula qe jane free.Ketu tek une kane te istaluar Win 2000 prof.
Nuk ke acc te fshisg programe nga C: dhe nga regjistri


Boh nqs ke nai pyetje tjeter me thuaj.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Orso vlla te te them te drejten e keni pune pak si pisk se edhe une ne serverin ku punoj ne punojme me Novell Server 2003 edhe nuk blookojme programet e leme c free e per ato programe qe dua te bllokoj i bllokoj direkt ne server jo ne cdo kompjuter personal nese e bejme kete pyetje....Ne kompjuterat ku identofikoheni keni mundesi te beni ndryshime ne C: je i afte te shikosh permbajtjen e C: ose me mire le te them te HD lokal ne internet ju lejojen java appletat qe lidhen me IRC pra duate kontrolloj en portat jane aktive edhe nje pyetje tjeter ne momentin kur identifikoheni ne server perdorni ndonje program apo regular log in te windows ... mundohu te na japesh sa me shume informacjone ne lidhje me menuren e lidhjes e me acc qe ju jep serveri ose gjera te tjera ...
take care

----------


## the-scorpion

Ti marrim gjerat shtruar.
Si fillim ne perdorim windows 2000 NT professional.Per te bere login eshte nje dritare e vogel ku thote press ctrl+alt+del Pasi e ke shtypur te del dritatrja ku duhet te vendosim nje numer identifikimi(tip nr i matricoles) dhe paswordin. NE fund ka dy opsione ne qoftese do te hysh ne domainin DS ose thjesht ne komjuteri (gje e pamundur) Pasi behet login te ds aktivizohet particioni tim. Kemi vetem 20 mb. me keto 20 mb mund te besh cfare te duash cdo program behet run.
Sa per driver c: nuk mund te kopjosh dot asgje thothe Access denied. E vetmaj menyre per te instraluar programe eshte ti hedhim tek desktop C:\Documents and Settings\s*****\Desktop
Ky eshte i vetmi folder qe punon. Sa per programe egzekutohen te gjithe por kur vjen puna per te instaluar thote qe duhet te hyni si administrator per te kryer ndryshimet e nevojshme. Pastaj ka edhe nga ata programe qe hedhin direkt files tek c ose tek system por eshte e kote se nuk mund te kopjohen keshtu qe programi nuk egzekutohet.
Besoj se arrite te kuptoje dicka.
Ne i njejti komjuter perdoret nga shume veta por secili ka passw e tij dhe cdo gje fillohet nga fillimi sepse une bej logout. Pra secili ka particionin e tij ne momentin qe futet me passin e tij.
Sa per ip nuk ta jap dot se perdorim proxy server keshtu qe sa here qe une hy kam nje ip ndyshe.
Nqs duhet te dish dicka tjeter me thuaj ose me dergo nje PM dhe adresen tende te email keshtu flasim me mire.

Tani sa per mirc une e instaloj tek desktop, egzekutohet por kur dua te lidhem thote Unable to Connect to the IRC server.

----------


## Orso

Atehere kjo teme u be shume interesante.Ardi mesa di une keto i kane bllokuar portat ne server sepse cdo aule ka nga nje server.Deri para ca kohesh mundnim te hynim por me ardhjen e shume shqiptareve e bllokuan se filluan me bo te gjithe chat e msn.Une di te them qe ne C: nuk mund te fshish asgje dhe nuk ben dot nai istalim se te kerkon ADMIN acc.
Nqs keni nai pyetje specifike me thuaj ose me pm ose ketu.


Ia kalofshi mire te gjithe.


Peace
ORSO

----------


## Young_hacker

Hii Scorpion,
Nga eksperienca qe kam nuk ma ha mendja qe do tia dalesh no nje dite kesaj keshtu me mire lere fare.
Por nqs e ke te dommosdoshme kerko neper sitet e hackerave angleze e franceze vetem ata mund te bejne ndonje gje.
Me respekt 
Young_Hacker

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Hey ne college ai adimistratori i ka filtru te shumtat e web faqeve dhe nuk mund te download files si MSN MESSENGER
Cfare mund te bej? qe te perdor MSN?

----------


## Albman

Jo ne te gjitha rastet ti nuk mund te instalosh ndonje program ne C:\. Tani, ne Win2000/NT kur hyn si admin, ka nje MMC(Microsoft Management Console) qe percakton se cfare privilegjesh do kete secili user. Ne rastin tend kuptohet qe keto privilegje jane shume te reduktuara, kjo per arsye te mbrojtjes se rrjetit. Sa here qe ti hyn ne ndonje PC te rrjetit te universitetit ku je, win2000/nt lidhet automatikisht me serverin per te percaktuar privilegjet e tua, pra ben nje fetch, kopjim te privilegjeve qe jane ne server dhe qe ruhen ne pc perkohesisht, derisa te log-out. Edhe ne rast se pc ku ti logohesh nuk lidhet me serverin per te bere fetch-ing e privilegjeve, prapeseprape nuk hyn dot si admin, vetem si guest.

Si perfundim dua te te them qe nuk ja del dot mbane te ndryshosh privilegjet.

----------

